

.NET Gadgeteer (Open Source Arduino-like devices for .NET) - Jarred
http://netmf.com/gadgeteer/

======
xpaulbettsx
The unique thing about .NET Gadgeteer is how easy it is to connect and
reconfigure different components, even complex ones like cameras. MSR uses it
to prototype hardware devices and they wanted to release it externally:

[http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/news/features/gadgeteer-...](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/news/features/gadgeteer-080111.aspx)

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRX_rdlCkUQ>

------
angusgr
See also <http://netduino.com/> for a very similar project that's been around
for a while, albeit not with Microsoft sponsoring it.

At this point it seems pretty much another "me-too" Arduino[1]. The noteworthy
fact, I guess, is that it's coming from a major software company not an
embedded company this time, and that it's open source hardware/software from
Microsoft (OSS libraries not tools/runtime.)

Microsoft have been trundling along with .NET microframework/robotics
studio/etc for quite a while now, is this a sign of an escalating push into
the hobbyist/education/maker space?

[1] As per [http://antipastohw.blogspot.com/2010/12/end-of-open-
source-h...](http://antipastohw.blogspot.com/2010/12/end-of-open-source-
hardware-cambrian.html) Similar other examples include chipKIT Max32, TI
Launchpad.

~~~
Jarred
If this was the same price as Arduino, this would more than likely change
Arduino's market dominance. Microsoft's development tools along with C# makes
this much more exciting than most of what Arduino has to offer.

~~~
angusgr
Oh wow, I hadn't looked at the price. $119 for the FEZ spider mainboard, and
$249 for the starter kit. Education market, I guess?

The Netduino is $39 (admittedly, GHIs other smaller "non-gadgeteer" FEZ
products compete with that), Netduino Plus (ethernet/SD) is $59, but the FEZ
does have a ton more features than either.

And I guess presumably we can expect more "gadgeteer clones" in the next year
or so.

As for Arduino's market dominance, it seems like suitability/competitiveness
really depends on what you want to build. This stuff is several levels up in
terms of abstraction and features. Some projects will embrace that, for some
it'll just be window dressing.

Regarding development tools, TI has a really convenient USB-driven live
debugger for their MSP platform, AFAIK including the Launchpad boards. Arduino
is still the market leader, despite an absolutely bare-bones (but dead simple)
IDE. Maybe Visual Studio tools will tip the balance, I don't know.

It'll be an interesting space to watch, that's for sure.

~~~
encoderer
It's not fair to compare just on price like that. Did you read the list of
included components in the starter kit?

I've thought about tinkering with an arduino, but I always wonder what on
earth I'd do with it. I suppose I've seen some cool shields. But nothing
that's made me WANT it.

I can't say the same about that starter kit.

I think the truth is that most software developers are paid well enough that
$250 is not unreasonable, especially when put in context of how much money we
all spend on 1) Hobbies and 2) Gadgets and 3) Developing our skillset.

~~~
angusgr
_It's not fair to compare just on price like that. Did you read the list of
included components in the starter kit?_

Well, as I also said "the FEZ does have a ton more features than either" and
"This stuff is several levels up in terms of abstraction and features". But
OTOH "suitability/competitiveness really depends on what you want to build."

 _I've thought about tinkering with an arduino, but I always wonder what on
earth I'd do with it._ _I can't say the same about that starter kit._

If you don't mind me asking, what do you think you'd do with the FEZ starter
kit? I don't mean that in an argumentative way, just properly trying to
understand.

------
sjs
This is pretty cool. Turns out it runs the .NET microframework which is a
Microsoft project to bring .NET to embedded devices. It brings embedded
devices closer to a lot of people which seems good for everyone. I was
skeptical about it being a real "open source platform" as they say but it
really is. Not 100% open but boy is it good for MS. I wonder if they've opened
up any more since then.

[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/netmfteam/archive/2009/11/15/net-
mic...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/netmfteam/archive/2009/11/15/net-micro-
framework-version-4-0-ships-open-source-community-development-and-more.aspx)

------
JL2010
I have one of GHI's budget offerings in arduino form factor, the FEZ Panda II,
and I _really_ like it. In terms of quick prototyping and debugging I think
the .NET Micro-framework is a hit.

However, I don't see it being useful outside of the hobbyist/prototyping
domain. The run-time environment would be considered too bloated for the
purpose of simple embedded systems (by simple I mean without an OS/RTOS) and
requires more expensive hardware to support it.

However, I'm quite happy using C# and the .NET libraries! I'm putting together
a wireless sensor network with a coordinator that doubles as an embedded web
server to control various things via a web interface :D. Development time has
definitely been reduced compared to writing everything in C.

------
FrojoS
Great. Kudus for Microsoft for ending the need for bitmanipulation.

What I always wonder is, how do you commonly go ahead, once you build a
successful prototype? Say you want to produce something like 10,000 devices.
The Arduino or here the Gadgeteer, is a bit expensive for that. Do you have to
start from scratch again, with something like a TI MSP?

------
hc5
That "i" at the top of the page is really bothering me...

